# New PC build, CPU advice? (modest budget)



## sazema (Mar 2, 2017)

It's a right time to switch my old machine (with Intel Dual Core E8400, 8Gb ram) with something new. But I have no idea where to start (and what to choose).
First of all, I want to change only *MOBO + CPU + RAM*, because I have graphic card, sound card, SSD's etc, case and everything else.
I'm dealing with orchestral templates and orchestral scoring, and until now it was painfull process (freezing a lot of tracks etc).

I spend a lot of time seeking for information in here, but there is a plenty of old threads and some new but mainly about building slave machines.
And some of you said no difference between some processors etc.

With budget around *800 EUR* I want to choose best possible option (budget is for MOBO + CPU + RAM). Main focus is fine and stable workflow, support up to minimal 32Gb RAM (it would be nice to upgrade to 64Gb in future). I can start to work with 16Gb also, but I need option to spread memory in future.
I'm not using VEPRO, my workhorse library is OT Berlin series, Cinematic Studio Strings and some Albions and Embertones.
What do you thing about?


i7 7700
i7 4790 or K
i7 6700 or K
i7 2600
or some i5? (with ability to switch to i7 in future)
or something else...
What will be the "best" (ok not best, but for this modest budget) choice?
I mean, to not freeze tracks after 10 channels, etc. Also, for example if I choose i7 2600 to have possibility to change CPU in future (same socket, etc).

I know it is hard to say: you should buy this and that's it! But I need to hear your truly experience with some of them listed and how are you satisfied.
If I choose older CPU then I can spend more money on RAM etc.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Mar 2, 2017)

Intel just lowered the CPU prices and it might take a few days until retailers adjust their prices. I'd wait a bit more and see how the latest AMD systems perform. On paper this seems to be the best bang for the buck. The 1700X looks very tasty. Just wait a month (if you can) and see how the new architecture performs.


----------



## sazema (Mar 2, 2017)

Karsten Vogt said:


> Intel just lowered the CPU prices and it might take a few days until retailers adjust their prices. I'd wait a bit more and see how the latest AMD systems perform. On paper this seems to be the best bang for the buck. The 1700X looks very tasty. Just wait a month (if you can) and see how the new architecture performs.


It's very reasonable and I can wait, if I can wait for 5 years then I can wait 2 months more 
I know most people go with Intel over AMD. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## ZeroZero (Mar 2, 2017)

AMD processors are coming out now that will probably force down Intel prices


----------



## sazema (Mar 3, 2017)

Meanwhile I have got offer for Intel 

i7 7700
Gigabyte GA-Z270-HD3P
Kingston 16Gb 2133Mhz
around 750 EUR, does anyone have this CPU?


----------



## Tysmall (Mar 3, 2017)

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-7700-vs-AMD-Ryzen-7-1700X/3887vs3915

don't go with a 7700 at 750 euros. that mb is 130 usd and the ram is 120. You're paying retail price on an essentially (soon to be) outdated chip.

I would only buy intel right now if they halved the price of their i7s ... because that is what ryzen is doing. Not even taking into consideration the things ryzen theoretically will do better. Intel is in a nasty spot right now. I would really advise against buying something at this point in time.


----------



## sazema (Mar 3, 2017)

Truly... http://www.fudzilla.com/news/processors/42979-intel-cuts-prices-to-see-off-ryzen-competition
The Kaby Lake-based i7-7700K has dropped, from $380 to $299.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 3, 2017)

Just grabbed a brand new i7 4790k for 249 USD.
I've enjoyed a hassle free life with Z97s so thank AMD for me by buying a 1600X.

I'll show my gratitude when they release a 6 Core APU.


----------



## sazema (Mar 3, 2017)

And beside everything, money, waiting and guessing, I want to know is this i7 7700 good processor for what I need or not? Is this bad processor? Will I freeze tracks again after 6 instances of Kontakt (ok, maybe after 7  7th Intel generation allows up to 7 tracks)?
Can't believe for just 5 comments in few days. No one uses this processor or some other from this range? Then, what is in your configurations?


----------



## Epicentrum (Mar 5, 2017)

sazema said:


> And beside everything, money, waiting and guessing, I want to know is this i7 7700 good processor for what I need or not? Is this bad processor?


I will update soon from an i5 760, 4cores 2.8 Ghz to... and my first choice was definitely i7 7700K. For audio processing, and if you use lots of VSTs, for sure single core power say a lot. In theory, as 7700K is the fastest yet on the market for single core performance, despite the 4 cores, the boost up to 5GB (water cooled) should perfectly do the job... if you are not a professional as I am and you build that system for yourself and not expect to have a $2500+ system cost as return in investment any time soon 
My i5 still do the job and I can run a pretty good number of Kontakt and EW Play instances. What kills me is VSTs with lots of voices... but as I said, I do not sell music, it's just for my after work steam out purpose only 
Anyways, I am waiting some feedback on Ryzen DAW performance to decide which way to go.
If I will go on 7700K for sure I'll post some feedback. My system build is planned for next month... if you can wait that long.


----------



## sazema (Mar 5, 2017)

Epicentrum said:


> I will update soon from an i5 760, 4cores 2.8 Ghz to... and my first choice was definitely i7 7700K. For audio processing, and if you use lots of VSTs, for sure single core power say a lot. In theory, as 7700K is the fastest yet on the market for single core performance, despite the 4 cores, the boost up to 5GB (water cooled) should perfectly do the job... if you are not a professional as I am and you build that system for yourself and not expect to have a $2500+ system cost as return in investment any time soon
> My i5 still do the job and I can run a pretty good number of Kontakt and EW Play instances. What kills me is VSTs with lots of voices... but as I said, I do not sell music, it's just for my after work steam out purpose only
> Anyways, I am waiting some feedback on Ryzen DAW performance to decide which way to go.
> If I will go on 7700K for sure I'll post some feedback. My system build is planned for next month... if you can wait that long.



I will probably stick with 7700 (not K) and it's planned also for next month. Honestly just waiting price drops, if any... Thanks for your response...


----------



## Epicentrum (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, someone already tested Ryzen... and not good news out there. 
Here is the post
I think I'll stick to 7700K for now and maybe I'll think to a slave PC on AMD later on... who knows.


----------



## sazema (Mar 15, 2017)

My 7700 is here 
For God sake... loaded old project and CPU usage is about 1% 

Great news is no new install after components update in my PC. 
Just changed MB and plugged everything back, start Windows 10 ... updating devices .... Done. Thank you MS.


----------



## Epicentrum (Mar 15, 2017)

sazema said:


> ... loaded old project and CPU usage is about 1%


Sounds good.
What kind of projects do you usually run? Mostly stem base or VST base ones?


----------



## sazema (Mar 15, 2017)

Epicentrum said:


> Sounds good.
> What kind of projects do you usually run? Mostly stem base or VST base ones?



Kontakt'ish based mostly


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Mar 16, 2017)

I just ordered a new rig. After the price reduction the 6800 seems to be the best bang for the buck now:

Intel Core i7 6800K 6x 3.40GHz So.2011-3 WOF 
Cooler Master HAF XB Cube RC-902XB-KKN2
2GB Asus GeForce GTX 1050 2G
Asus X99-E Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad Channel
Noctua NH-D15 Tower 
64GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 
750 Watt Corsair RMx Series RM750x Modular

The PSU is pretty overpowered but it was the only one available I wanted.


----------



## tokatila (Mar 16, 2017)

Karsten Vogt said:


> I just ordered a new rig. After the price reduction the 6800 seems to be the best bang for the buck now:
> 
> Intel Core i7 6800K 6x 3.40GHz So.2011-3 WOF
> Cooler Master HAF XB Cube RC-902XB-KKN2
> ...



Nice rig, and nice thing with overpowered RMx series PSUs are that the fan doesn't start at all under normal load.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Mar 16, 2017)

Well spotted, that was my intention with that PSU; same with the GPU. I plan to do some recordings with my band so I need the whole thing as quiet as possible. What I also liked about Corsair PSU is the warranty of 10 years.


----------



## sazema (Mar 17, 2017)

After two days I noticed strange (stock) cooler speed spikes, so I do a little monitoring of temperatures etc.
Idle temperature is always about 40c - 45c.
Chrome browsing (within each link click) - and temperature raises even to 60c and then falls down to 45c.
CPUz bench - under 70c.
Something was strange. Every each fan started to sound like dust cleaner. It's noisy.

I do following. Re-mount my stock cooler and get rid of included paste. (Stock cooler comes with included layer of paste).
I used brand new paste and now after remounting etc. IDLE is around 35c. Good! This one included is shitty.
Stock cooler will be changed this days too, it's very small and noisy under higher speeds.


----------



## sazema (Mar 17, 2017)

Which cooler is good for non K version with classic mount, without de-mounting MB again to put this plastic holder under the MB.
Some choices:
- http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/vortex-211p/
- http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/x-dream-i117/
- http://www.thermaltake.com/Cooler/Air_Cooler_/Others/C_00002348/Gravity_i2_/Specification.htm

Any other? Experiences?


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 17, 2017)

VI DIY guys sharing info is great.
AMD knocking down Intel prices, awesome.

I'm finishing up on my cheap/fast 1U i7 4790k.
1250 USD.
In Dec. 2016 it was 1650.

Thank you AMD...


----------



## Phryq (Mar 17, 2017)

I would build a 7700k mini PC using the ASRock Mini STX motherboard. 32gb of DDR 4 ram and a Samsung Evo 960.

The Samsung Evo 960 is almost as fast as the Pro... 5 times faster than most SSDs, and will mean you don't need much ram. 7700K is the best CPU for the cost.


----------



## jazz72piano (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Chimuelo, I'm curious to know more about 1u builds. I assume your using for live performance? Isn't cooling an issue with such a small chassis? I'm hoping to build a VEPro slave that could do double duty as live/studio rig. Could you share any specs of your build? Thanks


----------



## Phryq (Mar 23, 2017)

jazz72piano said:


> Hi Chimuelo, I'm curious to know more about 1u builds. I assume your using for live performance? Isn't cooling an issue with such a small chassis? I'm hoping to build a VEPro slave that could do double duty as live/studio rig. Could you share any specs of your build? Thanks



Use this case,

http://www.hd-plex.com/hdplex-h1.s-fanless-computer-case.html

Passively cooled 1u (even a bit smaller). Put in the ASRock Mini STX motherboard. Silent tiny and powerful.


----------



## sazema (Mar 25, 2017)

I bought this cooler at the end for my i7 7700:
 http://www.lc-power.com/en/product/power-supplies/lc-cc-100/
It's very cheap and very silent. Recommended.
That stock cooler is pure shit! I don't get Intel strategy, you buy not cheap processor and they can't include normal cooler which costs at least 20 EUR


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 14, 2017)

What ram speed would you recommend for a 7700K build? Is the ram speed going to make a big difference?


----------



## Tyll (Dec 15, 2017)

woodslanding said:


> What ram speed would you recommend for a 7700K build? Is the ram speed going to make a big difference?



In short: no difference.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 15, 2017)

jazz72piano said:


> Hi Chimuelo, I'm curious to know more about 1u builds. I assume your using for live performance? Isn't cooling an issue with such a small chassis? I'm hoping to build a VEPro slave that could do double duty as live/studio rig. Could you share any specs of your build? Thanks


Sure.
It requires either older Z Series chips, or newer Xeon v6 CPUs.
32GBs or 64GBs.
Here’s my H97 32GB Win 8 Slave/Live rig.


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 16, 2017)

woodslanding said:


> What ram speed would you recommend for a 7700K build? Is the ram speed going to make a big difference?



For music, RAM speed doesn't matter, try a slower clock of 2333 (if the MOBO supports it) so you save a little ££. You always pay more for higher clock speeds or better timings. What's more important is the CPU single core speed, but if you can, when you get lower clocked RAM try to get some with decent timing.


----------

